# 4x4 ATV Options...



## JDSwan87 (Aug 15, 2010)

Hello,

I'm looking into purchasing a 4x4 ATV and I have some questions. I would like to use the ATV for plowing my driveway in the winter and maintaining my food plots. I would like to get a GEAR driven one (NO BELTS) and would like to have enough power to do the things I listed above. A winch would be nice too... Power-wise I was thinking 350cc-400cc would be enough for what I want. I'm not concerned about top speed just functionality. Now here's the tough part, my *MAX BUDGET IS $2000*. The year of the ATV is not that big of an issue as long as everything is in working order. ANY input is GREATLY APPRECIATED!!! Hope you guys can lead me to the brand/displacement ATV I'm looking for!!!


----------



## jerryriggin (Jan 5, 2011)

look for a used honda rancher
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jerryriggin (Jan 5, 2011)

look for a used honda rancher they are from 300 to 420 cc's depending on the year they are just about indestructable not real fast but workhorses the older modles are fulltime 4x4 but u can by a kit to make it part time 4x4
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

Get a farm tractor..


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

I've used a 2002 Polaris 400 for 7 years up here plowning. A LOT OF SNOW! To be honest, when plowning snow it'd drive me nuts having to shift constantly through forward gears. The 400 is belt driven and it still has 75% (after 10 years) left on the belt and never a problem. Not only do I plow alot of driveway, I also plow all the trails on our 20 acres, pull trees, some stumps and moved 5 dump truck loads of topsoil too. However, it is a little underpowered for working up the food plots or, running through deep snow when ice fishing (reason I know have a new 800eif. The 800 will pull both the disc (8' - 2 section) and drag in low range and I've never needed to kick in the AWD. Also, most dealers will probably recommend just the 48" plow blade on the smaller machines. It does the job but, when angled you'll leave quad tire tracks, packing down snow. Go with the winch instead of the manual lift. You'll be glad you did 

The trick with belt driven machines, is to READ AND FOLLOW THE DIRECTIONS IN THE MANUAL. * Always.......... use low range for plowing*.

Good luck with your decision


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Todays belt drive rigs are just fine. There's a reason everyone but Honda uses them.....but Honda still uses drum brakes so take it for what it's worth. Hell, there are CVT automobiles now. Todays severe duty belts are pretty strong and as long as you keep them adjusted properly and understand how to drive a belt driven machine, they will pefrom very well. 

In your price range you won't find a Rancher 420 in 4x4 trim unless it's stolen. You'll be looking at either a 300cc mid to late 90's unit or an early to mid 2000's 350cc rig. They will plow a drive just fine and they might "maintain" a food plot depending on what your definition of maintain is. Don't expect to pull a disc/harrow and break new ground with a 300-400 class quad. Lack of weight and power will be one thing, but lack of traction will be another. Honda put little tires with very meek tread patterns on those from the factory so you'll have to invest in a slightly larger more aggressive tire...by larger I mean 25" (which is still small). Anything bigger wil lsuck too much of what little power you'll have so you have to balance aggressive traction without losing much power you'll still need to get work done. 

Pretty much Honda is your choice but look for used Suzuki Eiger 400cc Manual transmisions and used Suzuki Vinson 500cc with manual transmissions. Suzuki offered both these quads with a belt or manual option in the early to mid 2000's. Both are good atv's and won't command quite the same resale value as a Honda would so that means you should be able to find a deal but it may take some searching. If your gonna pull a heavy disc, you'll want to find something in 500cc range at the least to be honest. Your budget will make it a tough search but I think you'll be able find something.


----------



## cmuchip989 (Jan 13, 2010)

Lol no belts 
leaves you with Honda

Recon
Rancher
Rubicon
Rincon 

Imo you would be better off pulling the plow yourself! 

If all you want to do is use it to plow snow and food plots about 20 days a year buy a Honda. but if you want to ride trails and dunes, and not be embarrassed, don't buy one.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JDSwan87 (Aug 15, 2010)

If I bought new tires like mudzillas or something a lot more aggressive than stock, would I be able to squeak by with a 400cc ATV or would the extra money I'd be spending on new or good used tires be better spent on more power? I found a Suzuki Eiger (400cc) for $2000 with a plow and have been tossing that around as a possibility. After reading Swamp Monster's post it really got me re-thinking my "wants" in an ATV..... I live only ten minutes from Toledo Ohio so there will be no trail riding or going to the dunes for this machine or me...


----------



## jerryriggin (Jan 5, 2011)

with the same size as stock tires you would be ok and thats about it i had 26" zillas on my 420 rancher and wasnt bad but it was fuel injected .
just take a good look at the weights of tires and stick to some lighter tires mudzillas are like 30lbs a tire depending on size and a 400cc would not be real happy slinging those
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Yep, stock sizes should not be a problem at all. As jerryriggin mentioned, pay attention to the weight of any aggressive tire you're interested in. Rotational weight is bad for performance. Weigh a stock tire and rim for comparison and go from there. Stock tires are likely 4 ply in the rear and 2 ply in the front so any aftermarket 6 ply is going to weigh more, even at factory sizes...but they will be a bit more durable. Adding 4-5 pounds more a corner isn't that bad, but start adding double digit weights and you'll notice it immediately. If the Eiger has steel wheels (I think it does) you can offset some of the weight of the more aggressive tires by switching to a lightweight aluminum rim. Of Course that means spending more money. 

If that Eiger is a cvt machine, you won't want to go bigger than 26" tires anyway with out adding a clutch kit. A clutch kit will just help the cvt transmission deal with the rotational weight without causing as much stress on the drivetrain, including the belt. It will also help the machine power the bigger tires in snow and mud. 

That Eiger will have no problems plowing your drive or doing light food plot/habitat work. I have a buddy that uses one for the same things. It has held up well. It's not very fast but it has enough power to haul multiple deer etc out of the field when needed. It won't pull a heavy disc while trying to break virgin ground but that takes some power. Depending on the year and the condition, $2k for a functional 4x4 utility quad with a plow is a pretty good price.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

I used to have a '95 Yamaha Kodiak. It had a shifter, high and low range and a straight rear axle. I swear I could move my deer camp with it. (I think it was a tractor in it's previous life.) I would add this to your list to consider. It rode pretty rough though.

If you're thinking about putting some big mud tires on it be fore-warned. Mama won't like you driving it on the grass...at all. They'll just fillet your lawn wide open, especially if it's wet or when turning. (Trust me...I've been yelled at more than once for this.)

Good luck!


----------



## Articatman (Jun 13, 2011)

Why is it no one thinks about the Arctic cat Quads I have a 500 auto and I think it would pull a house with enough traction Mine is a 2000 and I really like it I have had Yamaha too and they are nice.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

This is true, some of the older Yamaha's and the older AC's did have manual trans available. The older AC's were not the most reliable machines built in AC's early atv days but they are still a viable option.


----------

